# Holy Carp!!!



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

We have a rule in regards to dogs and the couch. The dogs HAVE to lay on the blankets or they don't go on the couch at all. We recently got a leather couch and were trying to preserve it as much as possible. 
Emma picked up on the blanket idea quickly. My BFFs dog is just as smart as Emma. Issue is he has been spoiled by her parents (he was purchased when she was in middle school) and thus he doesn't respect authority or commands. 
We've been patient with him. Setting training times to teach him to use the blankets recently we've starting removing the "lure" becaus he was picking up on the "blanket" command. 
Anyhow, I found him laying on the other end, chewing his back leg and saw his claws digging into the leather O.O
So I called his name. Which got his attention. And I pointed to the blankets and said "blanket Jack". He didn't budge. Repeated again. Still didn't budge. Repeated and nudged him forward a bit. STILL DIDN'T BUDGE. So then I calmy reached for his collar. JUST as I grabbed his collar his barked turned around and chewed the heck outta my hand. I kept a grip tho. Manly because I was used to my sisters dog who would lightly bite and then give up. But he kept at it!!
I've grabbed his collar before but it has ALWAYS been a gentle nudge. More like a guide hand. Husband came out of his gaming room. Apparently the brawl was so loud he heard it over his metal playing headphones. I was still in shock. Had left go of his collar and he was still biting me. Husband grasped his back. Spooking him. He then grabbed his head. Clamping his jaws shut before he could get him and put him in his crate. 
Husband is ready to kill the dog. I'm still in shock. This dog has never displayed aggression towards me.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

> Issue is he has been spoiled by her parents (he was purchased when she was in middle school) and thus he doesn't respect authority or commands.


Hence the reason he attacked when you got "hands on" with him

we had a dog who was a great dog all around very sweet,gentle,mild mannerd i could do anything to that dog i would litterly tie her ears (very gentley they would slip apart when i let go)
i could use my face to take her food dish away while she was eating (i was 12) she was a doll we had her 3 years and all of a sudden one day while on my bed i went to pull her off since she wouldnt get down and she growled at me i wasnt sure if i had heard right and tried again and same result a deep low growl i imedietly went down stairs grabbed her lead went back up made a loop in the end slipped it over her head and said "get off my bed!" she growled again only this time seh showed some teeth so as soon as she did i used both hands to jerk the lead and jerked her right off my bed..HARD and useing my hands i got behind her and shoved her butt right out my door and wouldnt let her back in.

cured the bed guarding with me thou!

had i been in that situation i cannot say that i wouldnt of picked the dog up by the collar till only his back feet touched the couch and waited for him to knock it off.

if it were my own dog i would continue to let him on the couch and every single time i seen him on it i would use that as an oppertunity to teach him what "get the hell off" means
if you dont want to get bit attatch a lead to him and let him drag it when he gets on the couch be firm and direct when approaching him give him a good scowl and say "OFF" if he ignores you grab the lead and give a good jerk while at the same time saying "OFF"

i wouldnt just say "blanket" and allow him on the blanket you want to make him get off the couch completely since he has already said to you "this is my space" you donot want him to even think ANY part of the couch is his and he will turn to the blanketed part and claim it as his own too so you must teach him to get off when you say off but allow him to climb up freely.

so lets say your in another room but you can see the couch and you watch him climb onto the couch (even if its the part with the blanket) you should allow him to get comfortable then go in and tell him to get off.

if he does not grab the lead and say "OFF while jerking him off"

sorry if i sound a bit mean about htis but if its one thing i cannot tolorate is a dog biteing or nipping or growling due to it beliveing it has the right to do that to its owner now a fearful dog is one thing or a dog whos in pain is another but when i dog feels like its highest on a peddastl uh uh i wouldnt ever tolorate that from any dog big medium or itty bitty.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Did he break the skin?

I think he shouldn't be allowed back on the couch. he has certainly abused that privilege. Like charity says, put him on a lead and get him off that way. He was telling you it was HIS couch and that's not a good thing. 

I'm not sure what I would do if my dog did that to me. I tend to react rather than think so we'd probably have a good old fashioned fistfight. And I would be better prepared the next time.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Did he break the skin?
> 
> I think he shouldn't be allowed back on the couch. he has certainly abused that privilege. Like charity says, put him on a lead and get him off that way. He was telling you it was HIS couch and that's not a good thing.
> 
> I'm not sure what I would do if my dog did that to me. I tend to react rather than think so we'd probably have a good old fashioned fistfight. And I would be better prepared the next time.


Bridget would love you. Good old fashioned fistfights is one of her all time loves. This might sound a bit strange. But since I do wrestle with her I actually taught her a release command so that she doesn't hold on to me. Sometimes she just gets a little too excited. To train this I used a tug rope and not my arm lol. The nice thing about the commands is that they work even when she is upset with something. They even work to keep her off of Carlos when he accident trips over her while running for something and yes... he does that often.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow! One time my sister was eating her lunch on the couch. Avery was not allowed on the couch and suddenly I watched avery (I was in the kitchen and she didn't know I saw her) spring onto the couch, steal my sister's whole steak, my sister yelled at her and she snapped at my sister, by this point I was in the living room and loudly said Avery! She turned at me and I gave her a look and she growled at me, i went to push her into a down position and she snapped at me! Oh it was on... I so quickly put my hands around her muzzle and gripped her fat muzzle shut. She was wriggling like an aligator, then I spanked her buy and placed her on a blanket on the floor and every time she thought about moving I snapped at her and she laid back down. We did that for about ten minutes. That is really the only incident we've had with Avery. My chi snapped once and my sister because my sister sat next to her, not a valid reason to snap, she got a spank (didn't have to be hard she's only 6 pounds) and never happened again. I have been bit my dogs many time. My grandfather's red doberman (huge doberman!) Grabbed my leg and shook it one time, it was swollen and bleeding, we made up the next day when I took his food out. I'm not afraid of dogs and I will not fear them, and any of my dogs will get will get in trouble for biting me. I feed them, they have their own room that I painted girly colors for them, their own twin size serta mattress I spend 150 bucks on, I will not be treated badly and I will pop them one if I have to. I don't just smack my dog for no reason, and I do readjustment, and positive reinforcment training with my dogs. But I will not tolerate being growled, snapped, of bit at!


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I have to say that I do not believe in hitting or grabbing a dog under most circumstances. I do realize we all get mad sometimes, I've grabbed Avery in ways I regret but I have never hit him. Hitting a dog will never solve your issues and could create more issues down the line, some dogs may actually take their warnings to the next level.

First and foremost that is what this dog was doing, giving you a very clear warning that you are nearing his/her threshold of tolerance, we all have one, dogs do as well. 

Did the dog break the skin? I am assuming no. The dog was warning you, and then you and your bf pushed him..IMO you both could have been severely injuried.

If it were me I would first and foremost revoke all couch privileges. Teach him a solid touch (touch the hand) this way you can get him off any furniture without ever touching him. In the meantime work on making collar grabs a positive experience, many dogs who haven't been de-sensitized to collar grabs will react the way this dog has, so at random times during the day grab his collar and shove treats in his face. 

While your training collar grabs and touch keeping a leash on him is probably a good idea.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

The dog did not make any warning signs. He just sat there looking perky. So there was no warning that he was to attack me. 
Husband has banished him from the house and said if he saw the dog in the house again he'd kill him. 

Skin was broken. Several of his teeth are chipped and dull so there was alot of bruising before I saw any blood and broken skin. 

Emma AND the cat was gonna kick my BFFs dogs butt. The cat was hissing and making swatting motions. Emma was barking and growling. Both animals were guarding me the rest of the night.

Jack (bffs dog) has always had positive experiences with "collar grabs". It has always been a gentle nudge. Nothing to where he woulda been hurt or confused.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> The dog did not make any warning signs. He just sat there looking perky. So there was no warning that he was to attack me.
> Husband has banished him from the house and said if he saw the dog in the house again he'd kill him.
> 
> Skin was broken. Several of his teeth are chipped and dull so there was alot of bruising before I saw any blood and broken skin.
> ...



Maybe you guys could look for another place for the dog if that is true. Banishing from the house and threatening to kill him isn't the place for a dog to be. I agree with the dog losing the couch until you can correct his behavior but your bf is going too far with this.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> Maybe you guys could look for another place for the dog if that is true. Banishing from the house and threatening to kill him isn't the place for a dog to be. I agree with the dog losing the couch until you can correct his behavior but your bf is going too far with this.


I think the dog actually belongs to someone else - I guess it's the simple solution when it's not your dog, just don't let them come back. My question is - where was the owner of the dog? Although I guess there never has been much boundary set down by the owner.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

lauren43 said:


> I have to say that I do not believe in hitting or grabbing a dog under most circumstances. I do realize we all get mad sometimes, I've grabbed Avery in ways I regret but I have never hit him. Hitting a dog will never solve your issues and could create more issues down the line, some dogs may actually take their warnings to the next level.
> 
> First and foremost that is what this dog was doing, giving you a very clear warning that you are nearing his/her threshold of tolerance, we all have one, dogs do as well.
> 
> ...


as said by the OP


> I'm still in shock. This dog has never displayed aggression towards me


how is she to know that she was pushing his tolorence threshold? NOW she knows but she didnt then.

i know people dont like my approach becuase i like to set up the scenario again and again with a dog instead of avoiding it how can your dog learn NOT to do somthing unless you set up the scenario hence the reason i say attatch a lead to him to drag around and allow him to get onto the couch and get comfortable then ask him to get off.

also choose your battles with your dog if you cannot win leave it be meaning if at any time he gets on the couch and doesnt have a drag lead on ask him to get off if he does not or growls go and get either
A. a treat or a toy to entice him off
or B. a lead to loop over his head without touching him.

this is just as important to you as the dog anytime you loose the "Battle" he gains more momentum for the next time "well this worked last time it will deff work next time"
if you can prove to him that its never going to work he will stop.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I think the hubby will cool off, hopefully. It's hard to have your best friend over but not allow her dog. Maybe it would be a good thing for the friend, too, to understand that she needs to do something.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> I think the dog actually belongs to someone else - I guess it's the simple solution when it's not your dog, just don't let them come back. My question is - where was the owner of the dog? Although I guess there never has been much boundary set down by the owner.


I think your right. I guess the part that isn't making any sense to me is where the dogs owner fits into this. I think I confused BFF's with BF's and got it all mixed up.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> I think your right. I guess the part that isn't making any sense to me is where the dogs owner fits into this. I think I confused BFF's with BF's and got it all mixed up.


Yep, I'm kind of assuming that myself. I've been wrong before!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> Yep, I'm kind of assuming that myself. I've been wrong before!


That is scary as I'm couldn't be sure that didn't change more than just the shape. Well, I suppose if I was feeding Iam's I wouldn't be so worried about the quality of my dog's food.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> I think the dog actually belongs to someone else - I guess it's the simple solution when it's not your dog, just don't let them come back. My question is - where was the owner of the dog? Although I guess there never has been much boundary set down by the owner.


She was at our trainers wedding. Jack has severe separation anxiety and one of US has to be there or he gets crated. With both husband and his brother being home. They ain't gonna listen to the dog yelp, bark and whine. They'll let him out. Not pay attention to him and he'll get into stuff and tear up he house.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

xellil said:


> I think the hubby will cool off, hopefully. It's hard to have your best friend over but not allow her dog. Maybe it would be a good thing for the friend, too, to understand that she needs to do something.


Yes. She did realize it when I walked with her last night. She wants me to help her find a realitor trainer to resolve some of the issues.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> Yes. She did realize it when I walked with her last night. She wants me to help her find a realitor trainer to resolve some of the issues.


That's good. It's difficult to have a dog around that is not well behaved. Plus, with a good trainer you always learn so much more than you expected.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm not really sure where someone got BF. 
So I clear everything up:
BFF: she is my best friend. Known eachother since elementary school. 
Then there is husband. He's got a bit of a quick temper and doesn't take kindly to anyone he loves getting hurt.
And lastly there is brother in law. Whom stays in his room and games all day long.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

Damned this iPhone. Stupid autocorrect and me typing too fast.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry for the confusion on my part. But where was your friend when all of this happened?


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> Sorry for the confusion on my part. But where was your friend when all of this happened?


I think all my posts caused you to miss it. 



PunkyPug said:


> She was at our trainers wedding. Jack has severe separation anxiety and one of US has to be there or he gets crated. With both husband and his brother being home. They ain't gonna listen to the dog yelp, bark and whine. They'll let him out. Not pay attention to him and he'll get into stuff and tear up he house.


----------



## KittyKat (Feb 11, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> She was at our trainers wedding. Jack has severe separation anxiety and one of US has to be there or he gets crated. With both husband and his brother being home. They ain't gonna listen to the dog yelp, bark and whine. They'll let him out. Not pay attention to him and he'll get into stuff and tear up he house.





bridget246 said:


> Sorry for the confusion on my part. But where was your friend when all of this happened?


That was already explained.

She is the BFF, Jack is the dog.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

PunkyPug said:


> She was at our trainers wedding. Jack has severe separation anxiety and one of US has to be there or he gets crated. With both husband and his brother being home. They ain't gonna listen to the dog yelp, bark and whine. They'll let him out. Not pay attention to him and he'll get into stuff and tear up he house.


It sounds like the dog is being put into a situation that it can't thrive in. Putting him into the crate means he whines and bugs people but not putting him into the crate means the dog actually has to be watched. Sounds like they want one of those dogs that are just sit there like a rock. 



PunkyPug said:


> I think all my posts caused you to miss it.


Yep, I missed it.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

bridget246 said:


> That is scary as I'm couldn't be sure that didn't change more than just the shape. Well, I suppose if I was feeding Iam's I wouldn't be so worried about the quality of my dog's food.


LOL I wondered where this post went! This is how you know you need a nap.


----------



## PunkyPug (Apr 4, 2012)

bridget246 said:


> It sounds like the dog is being put into a situation that it can't thrive in. Putting him into the crate means he whines and bugs people but not putting him into the crate means the dog actually has to be watched. Sounds like they want one of those dogs that are just sit there like a rock.
> 
> No
> They want a dog that is quiet and doesn't get into stuff. IE: my dog Emma. She's well behaved. Sleeps when no one give her attention. Chews her chewies or plays with her toys when bored. They basicly want a dog they don't have to worry about 24/7.


----------

